# How to build a romex spinner



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Did you get that from my basement?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

jimmy21 said:


> i'll actually build one and take pictures as i go, so it looks like a REAL how to


Good idea! Maybe show it with the wire on it and "in use".

DM


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> Good idea! Maybe show it with the wire on it and "in use".
> 
> DM


ya, i planned on doing that. It had come up in a thread and i said id post a how to, so i did. I think those instructions should be able to be followed. I was planning to building one, maybe i'll just video record it, and post it to youtube. Then it would look official :laughing:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

You got me. How does it work? I have never used anything like that. I have only pulled NM from a reel or box. Without some cable on it, it is just, well just nothing. Jbfan. Got a picture?


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

J. V. said:


> You got me. How does it work? I have never used anything like that. I have only pulled NM from a reel or box. Without some cable on it, it is just, well just nothing. Jbfan. Got a picture?



put your roll of wire on it, and hang the nail from something. Usually i hang it from a piece of romex that i staple to the ceiling. If you hang it too high off the ground, it can start uncoiling wire on its own


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

John, I will see if I can take one today or tomorrow.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Same concept as the pex de-spooler. How does it spin?
Never mind, got it! The hook is a nail not a screw screwed into the wood.

Uninsulated staples... how long ago was this built?


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Clutchcargo said:


> Same concept as the pex de-spooler. How does it spin?
> Never mind, got it! The hook is a nail not a screw screwed into the wood.
> 
> Uninsulated staples... how long ago was this built?


Like 3 years ago. It's been laying outside for a while though. Nobody I know uses insulated staples, only home owners


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I just dug this up and built one of these.


Looks like it's going to work great. I bet it will uncoil the wire better than my wife does. :whistling2:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

I just roll the wire out in front of me as im walking with the roll,same way I was taught 30 plus years ago.
i hate seeing twisted romex! :wink:


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow how in the world do you use it?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

plummen said:


> i hate seeing twisted romex! :wink:


I hate it too. I had her unwinding it for me and i ended up having to pull the darn thing back out after it was cut and untwist it. It was pretty bad looking. 



I can't fathom an easier way than using one of these to uncoil the wire in the attic.


Julius : You put your coil over the vertical board, and hang the spinner from the ceiling somewhere. :thumbup:


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

Alan said:


> Julius : You put your coil over the vertical board, and hang the spinner from the ceiling somewhere. :thumbup:


Oh ok I keep imagining a 1000' roll and tring to figure out how the hell is gona work!! . But with a 250' it makes sense.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Julius793 said:


> Oh ok I keep imagining a 1000' roll and tring to figure out how the hell is gona work!! . But with a 250' it makes sense.


HAHAHA

I see the confusion now. I can see where it wouldn't work well for a 1000' roll that already comes on a reel.  This is for shrink wrapped rolls.


I haven't tried it for one of those 15 foot rolls you can buy at HD yet though.

:jester::jester::jester:


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

Alan said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> I see the confusion now. I can see where it wouldn't work well for a 1000' roll that already comes on a reel.  This is for shrink wrapped rolls.
> 
> ...


Didnt even know they make 15' rolls


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Id just roll it out on the floor down below then drag it up in the attic or where ever i need it as i go.
Ive never seen much use for those little short rolls of romex,even the 100' rolls cost a lot more than the 250' rolls when you figure it buy the foot. 
Speaking of driving me nuts,why on earth did they decide to start making 14/3 flat like 14/2?
I know theyve been making it that way for a while,but now it gets kinks/twists in it just like 14/2! :laughing:


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

just logged in after a long while and saw this thread had some more posts. To answer some questions, no i don't bust this thing out on short service calls, or kitchen remodels or anything like that, but i wouldn't dream of wiring an entire house without one. 

heres a site i came across that has a strikingly similar build
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/tips/site-built-wire-spinner.aspx

















heres some pictures of commercially available ones.









and one that mounts onto a 2x4


----------

